# Torch Roof Replacement Question



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Chad262 said:


> I'm set to replace my roof with a torch roof. The old material will be removed and the new roof will be placed over the existing 1 x 6 boards. I've been told that a torch roof can be placed on top of the boards if the space between them is 1/4" of less. Is there any sense in laying a base over the 1 x 6's (i.e., plywood or other product) before laying the torch roof? Any other hints when applying the roof?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Absolutely. You can lay over 1/4" spaces, but I do not recommend it. I like to see it on High density wood fiber, minimum. This will create a "buffer" for the roof cevering, absorbing some of the natural movement instead of tearing the modified bitumen sheet. It will also provide a nice smooth surface, eliminating and buckling or wrinkling associated with going over plank.

Wood is combustible. High density wood fiber is combustible. Therefore, I would recommend setting the base in hot asphalt onto the wood fiber. Perlite insulation is not combustble, and is therefore a preferred substrate, even overthe HDWF. However, it is difficult to get a perfectly flat sheet if mechanically fastening the base sheet to any of these substrates. 

Remember, torch work is VERY dangerous and should not be conducted by other than trained professionals. You must fireproof before you light the torch. Your roofing professional should know how to do this. OSHA requires one ABC fire extinguisher per torch on the roof, fully charged, and ready to use. We also keep the refillable water extinguishers on hand. It is a good idea to make sure the roofers also have a steady water source in casethings get out of hand. We like to keep a garden hose up and running for backup. If you burn your house down doing this type of work, your insurance copmpany may not cover the loss.


----------



## Chad262 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'm looking at DensDeck Prime. Looks like it works with a Torch Roof and will provide the flat surface. I have no idea what the cost of this stuff is per sheet...would like to know just as a frame of reference to determine if the estimates I get are reasonable.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you looking for a fire rating for your roof? If not, why the sheetrock?


----------



## Chad262 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good question. I'm not looking for a fire rating, just something that will stand up to the elements. Southern California heat more than anything else, though if we have rain like last year...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Chad, Think metal. Fireproof and energy efficient. I'm in So FL and have been saving 34-37% based on KWH. Just in time for the new fuel surcharges. At least I'll break even. LOL


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

As far as estimates being reasonable....get three estmaites, make sure they all produce a Cert. of Insurance, call the agent listed on the cert to make sure the policy is in-force, then after work comp and general liability is determined, in amounts to cover catastrophic loss (i.e. a 100,000 dollar policy will not be enough if your contractor burns down your 300,000 dollar house) and check their references, and go with the gut, not so much the pocketbook. 

A cheap roof is the most expensive kind. There is much more to roofing than it appears most times, and you want skilled competent craftsmen doing the install. Remember, skilled quality craftsmen are not the cheap guys.

A good mod bit sheet with two reinforcing layers will last a long time (20 years or more) if properly installed and maintained.


----------

